# Waffle Stitch Prayer Shawl



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I had not tried the waffle stitch before, so I decided to give it a shot on a prayer shawl and was quite pleased with the texture. The bulky yarn creates a nice drape to the finished fabric. This one is going off to my church as part of our prayer shawl ministry. Sooooooooooooo soft.

Louis


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Oooops. Forgot the link to a free download:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waffle-stitch-prayer-shawl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

What a beautiful shawl, and thank you for the link.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the download  I make Prayer Shawls for my church and will add this pattern to my favorites. I love yours. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You can do a lot of praying in that shawl. Nice work it is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks like it would be very warm also!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Just lovely :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely; I enjoy doing the waffle stitch--I find it relaxing!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Now THAT is really appealing. Beautiful shawl, beautiful needlework. LUCKY recipient!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So beautiful too :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful and pristine. You are so kind to share your patterns.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. I love the Fringe so much of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Good sunday morning oh my goodness this is gorgeous )


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Someone will feel very special to receive your shawl. It is beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work. Very pretty.


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely shawl. Thank you for the pattern link. The prayer with it is so appropriate. I plan on using both with our own prayer shawl group.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Your shawl looks so soft and warm. Great job. What yarn did you use?


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I used Loops and Treads Charisma from Michael's Craft Stores. It's a soft, bulky yarn.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful - thank you so much for the link


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful shawl !


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

What a beautiful shawl. Some one is really going to be blessed by this. It is a very pretty pattern.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------

